# خطوط الطول للكرة الارضية 390 درجة علي مسؤلية د ياسين الشوك



## م المصري (26 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

منذ ايام قلائل طالعت برنامجا علي الفضائية القطرية الجزيرة .... يستضيف الدكتور ياسين الشوك و دكتوره اخري لم تسعفني الذاكرة للاحتفاظ باسمها 

الدكتور ياسين يتحدث عن اختراع ساعة تسمي ساعة مكة و هي تحدد القبلة للمسلمين بشكل دقيق في كل ارجاء الارض ..... و الاساس العلمي لهذه الساعة يعتمد علي ابحاث فلكية معتمده اجراها الباحث في سويسرا .... و تعتمد هذه الابحاث علي تعديل خطوط الطول للكرة الارضية من 360 خطا الي 390 خطا ..... كما تطرق الباحث الي تصنيع ساعة تسير عقاربها عكس عقارب الساعة الحالية ..... 

المهم ان الباحث و زميلته اكدا ان محور ابحاثهما تركز علي ان مكة هي مركز الارض ..... فلكيا و زمنيا و جغرافيا .... و ان حكاية توقيت جرينتش .... شئ بريطاني مرتبط بعظمة الامبراطورية التي لا تغيب عنها الشمس و لا اساس علمي يجعل التوقيت الزمني يرتبط بزمن قرية جرينتش الانجليزيه .... بينما مكة هي المركز الزمني و الفلكي و الجغرافي للارض 

المثير ان ابحاث الدكتور الفلسطيني ياسين الشوك تم اعتمادها في سويسرا ...... كما تم منحه براءة اختراع علي ساعته ايضا من جامعته بجنيف 

كما قامت زميلته الدكتوره (و التي احاول جاهدا تذكر اسمها) بتأليف كتابا علميا متكاملا عن هذه الابحاث ..... و اكدت ان مقاومة العالم لهذه الابحاث ترجع لاسباب عنصرية و فخرية متعلقة بالمسلمين .... و بسحب البساط من تحت اقدام جرينتش 

للاسف لا زالت معلوماتي العلمية عن هذا الاختراع ..... و عن هذه الابحاث في مرحلة النمو و سأوافيكم بأي جديد اصطدم به او يصطدم بي 

تحياتي ​


----------



## م المصري (26 فبراير 2008)

بالبحث علي الانترنت وجدت هذا الخبر



> محمد فوراتي
> 
> تمكن المهندس والمخترع الفلسطيني ياسين الشوك من إبتكار ساعة يدوية تحدد اتجاه القبلة للمسلمين أينما كانوا. وتم تصنيع الساعة طبق المواصفات العالمية وهو ما جعلها تحصل على عدة جوائز وميداليات وتسجل في كتب المخترعين. كما تمكن المهندس من بيع أكثر من 6 ملايين ساعة في مختلف أنحاء العالم في فترة قياسية لم تتجاوز 6 سنوات. ونظرا لدقتها وسهولتها في تحديد القبلة وبعد تجربتها في عديد البلدان تمت مباركتها من عدة هيئات إسلامية من بينها وزارة الاوقاف المصرية والأزهر الشريف ووزارة الأوقاف وشؤون المسجد الأقصى في القدس. الشرق إلتقت في الدوحة مخترع ساعة مكة المكرمة كما سماها وسألته عن مسيرة هذا الاختراع.
> انطلقت القصة كما يقول ياسين الشوك خلا دراسته الهندسة في جينيف عندما أكتشف أن الكثير من المسلمين لا يستطيعون تحديد مكان القبلة أثناء سفرهم أو إقامتهم في أماكن مختلفة من العالم. ويُضيف " خلال تفكيري في ايجاد طريقة ما لتحديد قبلة المسلمين بطريقة سهلة اطلعت على جهود العلماء المسلمين الذين توصلوا إلى الوصول إلى نظرية جغرافية تقول بأن مكة المكرمة هي مركز الدائرة في العالم، وأن هذه الدائرة تمر بأطراف جميع القارات، ثم أوصلوا تلك الخطوط المتساوية ليعرف كيف يكون اسقاط خطوط الطول والعرض عليها، فتبين لهم أن مكة المكرمة هي بؤرة هذه الخطوط. ومع تطور العلم والتكنولوجيا وعلم الفلك تم الكشف عن سبب اختيار الله مكة لتكون آخر محطات النبوة والرسالة الإلاهية. وعلى أساس هذا الاكتشاف بنيت فكرة اختراع ساعة مكة".
> ...


----------



## romah (20 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

المؤكد انه مزالت هذه الامه بها الخير الى يوم القيامه وهي قادره ان تنجب العباقره والمخترعين والعلماء كما نرى انهم منتشرين في انحاء العالم ويستطيعوا الابداع اذا اتيح لهم ذلك


----------



## م المصري (20 مارس 2008)

romah قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> 
> المؤكد انه مزالت هذه الامه بها الخير الى يوم القيامه وهي قادره ان تنجب العباقره والمخترعين والعلماء كما نرى انهم منتشرين في انحاء العالم ويستطيعوا الابداع اذا اتيح لهم ذلك


 
اوافقك الرأي اخي الفاضل ..... فمازالت الامه غنية بعلمائها 

تحياتي


----------



## meid79 (31 مارس 2008)

ربنا يحفظة ويستر عليه ويبعد عنه ايادي اليهود والنصاري


----------



## أبو عتبة (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

الحقيقة أني لا أفهم كيف يقسم هذا العالم الأرض إلى 390 درجة. تقسيم الدائرة ، وأيضا الكرة إلى 360 درجة أمر متفق عليه من آلاف السنين، ومع أن هذا الرقم ليس مرتبطا بأي ظاهرة طبيعية ، إلا أن كل حضارات الأرض تبنته وكل آلات القياس تعمل به، فمن أين جاء هذا العالم بهذا الرقم؟ 

ثم ما هذا الكلام عن أن الدوران بعكس عقارب الساعة يتوافق أكثر مع الطبيعة ، فأي دوران بعكس عقارب الساعة سيبدو مع عقارب الساعة إن نظرنا له من الجهة المعاكسة لمستوى الدوران! 

أما الإحداثيات التي يقترحها للأرض، (وكما ورد في الأخبار ، فإنه يقترح خط طول مار بمكة والمدينة والقدس بديلا عن خط غرينتش )، فتتطلب أن نجر إما المدينة أو القدس من موقع أي منهما لنصنع خطا مستقيما ، ذلك إن أي نظرة إلى الخارطة (إنظر غوغل إيرث) تشير إلى أن هذ المدن لا تقع على خط واحد. 

الأحداثيات المتبعة حاليا للأرض تتبع نظاما طبيعيا ممتازا ويصعب تبرير أي نظام أحداثي آخر، فخط الإستواء هو الخط الفاصل للأرض إلى 90 درجة شمالا و90 درجا جنوبا ، ويتم هذ التقسيم باعتبار محور دوران الأرض في القطبين الشمالي والجنوبي. ومحور دوران الأرض يا أخواني المهندسين لن يقع على الخط الواصل بين المدينة ومكة.

أما "نظريته" أن مكة مركز الجذب المغناطيسي ، فإني أرجو من أي من الأخوة المهندسين أن يخرج بوصلته وأن يعلمنا بصحة هذا الإدعاء 

أين علماء ومهندسي المسلمين ؟ هل انعدموا من الوجود ؟ أين أساتذة الجامعات في الخليج ليردوا على هذه الإدعائات الباطلة ؟ أم أن كل من أسمى علمه علما إسلاميا ، صفقنا له دون أن نسمع أو نقرأ ما يقول؟ 

أبو عتبة


----------



## م المصري (21 أبريل 2008)

أبو عتبة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> 
> الحقيقة أني لا أفهم كيف يقسم هذا العالم الأرض إلى 390 درجة. تقسيم الدائرة ، وأيضا الكرة إلى 360 درجة أمر متفق عليه من آلاف السنين، ومع أن هذا الرقم ليس مرتبطا بأي ظاهرة طبيعية ، إلا أن كل حضارات الأرض تبنته وكل آلات القياس تعمل به، فمن أين جاء هذا العالم بهذا الرقم؟
> 
> ...


 
اهلا سيد ابو عتبه .... في اول مشاركه لك في هذا المنتدي ..... و التي لم تتفضل بالمرور علي اي موضوع بعد هذا الموضوع طوال يومين و كأنك دخلت خصيصا لتبيان السذاجه و النهيار العلمي لابحاث عالمنا موضوع المقال 

اولا احب ان اوضح لك انه بالامكان و بكل سهولة ان ارد علي كل ما ذكرته لأنني متخصص ...... لكني اريد ان اسألك في البداية ..... هل درست الطيران من ذي قبل ؟ ..... و هل لك خبرة بعلوم الفضاء؟ 

ثانيا ..... أحب ان اوضح لك ان ابحاث الدكتور الفلسطيني ياسين الشوك و زميلته صدق عليها و اعتمدها و نشرها السويسريون ..... و ليس السعوديون ...... 

يا تري يا اخي .... ما الذي هوي بالسويسريين الي هذه الدرجة من الانحطاط العلمي و الجهل الا مسبوق ؟ 

تحياتي


----------



## أبو عتبة (21 أبريل 2008)

السيد م المصري: 
بصراحة فإن معلوماتي في علم الطيران والفضاء لا تزيد كثيرا عن معلومات الإنسان العادي. ولهذا فإني كنت قد دخلت موقعكم الجميل بالصدفة قبل بضعة أشهر ، وبعد أن تصفحته هبت أن أكتب فيه لنقص معلوماتي في الأمور العلمية قياسا بما قرأت من مداخلات. 

إسمح لي ببعض الملاحظات : 

أولا: أن يسجل أي إنسان براءة أختراع في الغرب لا يعني أي شئ من ناحية القيمة العلمية للإختراع. فمثلا أعلم أن بأمكاني أن أسجل براءة اختراع لعلبة صدئة تحمل صورتي تشرب منها قطط الحارة ، ولن يعني هذا أن سلطات تسجيل الإختراع سترفضه ما دمت مستعدا لدفع الرسوم الباهظة والتي تصل في الولايات المتحدة أكثر من عشرين ألف دولار.

ثانيا : حسب معلوماتي البسيطة ، فإن القيمة العلمية لأي إختراع أو نظرية تستنتج من نشرها في النشرات العلمية المعتبرة ، وبالطبع ليست كل النشرات بنفس المستوى أو الإعتبار. وحسب علمي فإن السيد الشوك لم ينشر "إختراعه" أو طريقة تحديد إتجاه مكة المكرمة في أي مجلة علمية ، وإن كان قد فعل ذلك فأرجو أن ترشدني إلى تلك النشرة.

ثالثا: دخلت موقعكم مرة أخرى أثناء بحثي عن تفاصيل مؤتمر الدوحة وفوجت بالتصفيق والتهليل من خبراء علم الطيران والفضاء لتقسيم إحداثيات الأرض ل 390 درجة بدلا من ما هو متعارف عليه عبر القرون ، ودون بيان أي سبب علمي لذلك. وللأسف فإن ثقافة السيد ياسين الشوك لا تزيد كثيرا عن ثقافتي ، وحسب ما قرأت عنه فهو حامل لعدة دبولومات في العلوم البوليسية .

رابعا: أرجو أن تفسر لي كيف ستقسم الأرض ل 390 درجة "وبكل سهولة" لأني لن أفهمك أن فسرتها بكل صعوبة.

خامسا: أرجو أن تفسر لي كيف ستعتبر خط مكة المكرمة-المدينة خط لقياس الوقت وهو لا يمر لا بالقطب الشمالي أو الجنوبي. 

سادسا: كيف تفسر حرص السيد ياسين الشوك على الإسلام وزوجته تثبت صورة سافرة لها على الإنترنت؟ هل يا ترى مشروع الساعة الإسلامية مشروع تجاري للربح والضحك على الذقون أم أنه مشروع ديني هدفه عزة الإسلام ونصرته؟ 

مع أجمل التحيات وشكرا لسماحكم لي بدخول موقعكم الرائع.
أبو عتبة


----------



## المهندس التويجري (27 أبريل 2008)

ياليت احد يجاوبابو عتبيه

فعلا الموضوع مشكوك فيه

هؤلاء الناس تبحث عن الشهره على حساب الدين


مع العلم بان مكانة مكة المكرمه والمدينه المنوره وغيرها من الاماكن المقدسة لاتحتاج الى هذه الهرطقات العلمية الكاذبه ..


----------



## سعيد جاموس (26 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
1- رحم الله الشيخ حمود التويجري
2- جعل خطوط الطول 390 بدل 360 يحمل تفصيلا اكثر ولا يسيء الى المعلومات المتكونة نتيجة جعلها 360 فقط 
3- صحيح ان خط الطول الذي يمر في مكة والمدينة على التوالي لا يمكن ان يمر بالمسجد القصى ، لكن لحد الآن لم يحلف احد علماء الجغرافيا الاوروبيون اي يمين مغلظة ان اتجاهات خطوط الطول الحالية هي النهائية ، بل الابحاث تحث على التعديل دائما ! لم يدع احد لحد الآن ان مكان الأفطاب ثابت او دقيق 100% : بل كسلنا واتكاليتنا على الباحث الاوروبي اوقعنا في ذلك !
4- مجتهد مخطيء ومصيب افضل من ملايين المستهلكين !!!
مع اجمل التحيات


----------

